# Some of my wildlife images



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

changed my avatar to one of my favourite images so here it is a bit larger. Oh and some others tagged along

 


The eagle was at a sanctuary and i used my trusty 100-400mm on tripod
The hummingbird took ages as the damn things move so fast! 3hours with tripod!!!


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

The bee was the first of the year bumbling all over the place.  handheld with I think my 150mm macro
The wild horse was taken in the New Forrest.  The slightly blurred finished was felt more true than the dead sharp shots - 24-105mm handheld


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

Same bird on two continents!
The first is a bird at the desert museum in Tucson Arizona. They are true birds of prey here and are flown from a gauntlet. Love the almost metallic feel of the feathers and the other worldly effect of the dead cactus its landed on - 100-400mm monopod
The second was one of my first shots with my 100-400 on my old 350D (first dslr) the birds nest en mass in trees near my old work. the effort in making their 'crowsnests' can be seen in the size of the 'twig' - 100-400mm hand held


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

Let sleeping elephant seals lie - we stopped of on a road trip up highway 1 to san francisco to look at these great lumps.  

The first was pretty close to the viewing area having a snooze - 24-105mm i think, hand held
the second was with my 70-200 f2.8 hand held

the pics just don't do the size of these things justice


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

both taken on the same holiday to spain.  I'd decided to only use manual mode on the 350d to finally learn how to use it.

The fly was one of 20 or so shots! - 150mm macro and tripod
The seagull was shot from the top of a cliff flying on the thermals - 100-400mm handheld


----------



## TOO (7 Jan 2014)

Wow, truly beautiful. I really admire the patience that goes into these kinds of photos.

Thomas


----------



## Richard Dowling (7 Jan 2014)

We should have a wildlife photography thread!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Jan 2014)

nothing more beautiful as nature and when photographed well it's amazing ...just like the ones above


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll have some others ready later

Please feel free to critique


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

I hate eating mushrooms, but they are darned pretty. Taken in the New Forrest with the head tube of my tripod inverted to get at this little collection from underneath - 150mm macro

 

Moss & fern sharing the same fallen, rotten tree again in the New Forrest - 24-105mm


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

This picture, to me, best illustrates the term 'bokeh' (the aesthetic quality of the blur/out of focus point of light)  I really love the yellow/green mix and how it pull together with the branch and moss - 70-200mm f2.8


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

Redwoods above San Francisco.  This area was so beautiful I was close to tears in wonderment.  The clouds were being caught by trees and the moisture dripped down on the moss & ferns, collecting in little streams and pools, while the light rose and fell depending on the thickness of the cloud.

This was one of those places where the 100+ images I have just cant do the reality justice.......


----------



## James O (7 Jan 2014)

remember the HDR craze? (it isn't still going is it )  Well this is my bull headed, grumpy old git reply!  This is HDR using B&W Polaroids on my Mamiya RZ67 PROII with 90mm f3.5.  Yup, 3 exposures scanned and blended   New fangled my......

I think its one of my old Orchid Phalaenopsis


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Jan 2014)

James O said:


> Redwoods above San Francisco.  This area was so beautiful I was close to tears in wonderment.  The clouds were being caught by trees and the moisture dripped down on the moss & ferns, collecting in little streams and pools, while the light rose and fell depending on the thickness of the cloud.
> 
> This was one of those places where the 100+ images I have just cant do the reality justice.......


This has got to be my fav shot. Absolute fantasy! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (7 Jan 2014)

Some lovely images there james, I have to echo Ali's comment that redwood forest is a stunning, inspiring image. Looking forward to some images of your tank when it's up and running.


----------



## James O (8 Jan 2014)

Here are a few more of the redwoods! Made me get back into them and have a play 



I still cant get over the moss growth 30+ feet up a live tree!


----------



## James O (8 Jan 2014)




----------



## James O (8 Jan 2014)

B&W for the eerie feel


----------



## James O (8 Jan 2014)

I've got to say shooting these was a bit@h!   I had everything from deep shadow to extremely bright, backlit clouds.  Under such circumstances I'm with Michael Reichmann of Luminous Landscape - "Shoot to the right!!!"

I think you guys might enjoy checking out Clyde Butcher's work


----------



## Jason King (26 Jan 2014)

Some amazing photos  my favourite being the eagle.

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (26 Jan 2014)

Great shots!


----------

